# New Camera



## timphotos (Feb 8, 2012)

Been with my 30D canon for several years (since the model came out), It's been a fantastic camera. However can't help but feel its aging a little. I've not been one for megapixel wars, as I'm sure most of us know that marketing game. That being said, 8 megapixels seems a little lacking to me. I bought a 27 inch iMac recently and wow, the monitor is great but the extra resolution means my 8mp photos seems lacking.   Sounds like a funny reason to get a new camera, I know. But 99% of the time I, enjoying photos on that monitor so I want them to look good!

60D or 7D would be the logical upgrade but  was thinking about the 600D (t3i) for cost reasons, at least until I splurge on a full frame (5d mk...).   I know I'll be giving up some body quality and fps but I think the 600d picture will be noticeable better then my 30D. What do you all think, is it a good upgrade?


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure that is a good upgrade. The 7D is way past the 30D, and the 60 is a good body just shy of the 7D. You'd be happy with either of these after owning a 30D. I had a 40D for years until it took a dump after about a zillion clicks. I have a 50D as a backup to my other bodies (APC and FF) and that is a good worker too.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, now I'm trying to deside between the 60d and rebel t3i.


----------



## JS_280 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't know if it helps, but I'm kicking myself now for going with the T3i over the 60D, mainly due to the difference in size (comfort) and the ease of operation (real buttons on the 60D instead of having to use the menu).


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

As a Canon shooter, I'd suggest the 60D over the T3i.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, I'm taking a serious look at the 60D and prices.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 8, 2012)

JS_280 said:
			
		

> Don't know if it helps, but I'm kicking myself now for going with the T3i over the 60D, mainly due to the difference in size (comfort) and the ease of operation (real buttons on the 60D instead of having to use the menu).



What are some of the buttons on the 60D that you wish you had on the t3i. Coming from the 30D I often used the burst rate, flash buttons and apature, shutter, ISO dials. But I'm far from a pro so I know there was a lot there I didn't use.   I do worry however that the look and size will not feel like an upgrade, so I hear you on that one.


----------



## JS_280 (Feb 8, 2012)

Things that 60D has that T3i lacks:

9 cross-type AF points (T3i only has center cross-type)
Drive mode selection button
Metering mode selection button
AF mode selection button
LCD panel on top of camera
Control dial (T3i has 4 directional pads)


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

JS_280 said:
			
		

> Things that 60D has that T3i lacks:
> 
> 9 cross-type AF points (T3i only has center cross-type)
> Drive mode selection button
> ...



Also, a dedicated aperture selection wheel when in manual mode. That is one of the most valuable features.


----------



## belial (Feb 8, 2012)

JS_280 said:
			
		

> Things that 60D has that T3i lacks:
> 
> 9 cross-type AF points (T3i only has center cross-type)
> Drive mode selection button
> ...



Personally none of these bug me. With quick menu selection and custom menus I can switch these features about as fast as anyone could with their buttons. One dial doesn't bug me as aperture is still easy enough to change on manual. And I never use the top displays anyways. But that's just personal preference


----------



## belial (Feb 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Also, a dedicated aperture selection wheel when in manual mode. That is one of the most valuable features.



Doesn't really bug me. Holding a second button I don't find inconvenient


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

belial said:
			
		

> Doesn't really bug me. Holding a second button I don't find inconvenient



No I agree it's not inconvenient. But it is vastly more convenient to have a dedicated wheel. I went from a t1i to a 5D, so I can speak from experience. 

When shooting a wedding, or even portraiture, there's much less fumbling around with settings with a dedicated wheel.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure any new camera will give you a better image on your screen. The screen res is probably 72ppi. I think 8mp should fill this screen, larger files will be re-sized for viewing. A new camera,any ones mentioned will be an upgrade in picture quality, its just I don't think they will look better on a monitor, even a 27" one. I would ask someone with a high mp camera to give you a full res file and view it before spending money on something that may leave you disappointed


----------



## belial (Feb 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> No I agree it's not inconvenient. But it is vastly more convenient to have a dedicated wheel. I went from a t1i to a 5D, so I can speak from experience.
> 
> When shooting a wedding, or even portraiture, there's much less fumbling around with settings with a dedicated wheel.



Makes sense. I was just trying to spill out to a person thinking about the switch that the controls of the rebels really aren't that bad. I have the t1i myself and find the controls set up well enough. The features I use the most there are buttons for and the rest I can customize for easy reach. I do wish theyd have put metering where the picture style is.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 8, 2012)

The LCD on top of the camera and dedicated Aperture dial in manual are things that I could never do without anymore! 60d and 7d are great cameras!


----------



## belial (Feb 8, 2012)

poker_jake said:
			
		

> The LCD on top of the camera and dedicated Aperture dial in manual are things that I could never do without anymore! 60d and 7d are great cameras!



Each to their own priorities


----------



## timphotos (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  It helps getting input from experienced photographers that use the cameras in question!  After much research I think I'm going with the T2i for $499 and getting another lens with the money I save. Was thinking about the EF 50mm f/1.8 II prime (also really cheap), but I'm just starting that research. 

60D would have been nice but I don't shoot professionally -such as a weddings- where quickly changing settings is much more of a factor. I'm still learning, so the rebel should be okay for me, at least until I get a full frame. (-: 

If price wasn't a factor I would have the latest 5D with the 7D on standby for the action shots.  With that said, how awesome is it that I can potentially get the same quality shot of the 7D with a sub $500 t2i.  That's one thing to like about Canon, they give you all sorts of options with out sacrifice to image quality (with respect to the options). 

Thanks again for the discussion, really helps!


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm, I can say from my own experience that I have no problems holding down the extra button to switch my aperture values, or any of the other values mentioned. In fact, at least with my own shooting style, I doubt a second wheel would make it any quicker then it already is. 

Personally, I love my T3i and would only ever upgrade from it for a full frame camera. I have never felt limited by it in any way, and on the contrary, find things like the articulating screen useful for getting creative which I wouldnt be able to do otherwise. IMO, go with the T3i.

EDIT: Seeing as how you've settled on the T2i, it too is a great camera. Still, you may find yourself wishing you had spent the extra $80 to pick up a T3i instead for the upgrades it has over the T2i (articulating screen, better external audio metering for video, etc). Be sure to post up photos once you get shooting!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

So out of the people saying that they don't think that the extra dedicated wheel is worth having... (Togalive, belial)

Neither of them have actually used a camera with a dedicated aperture wheel for a large chunk of time... Wheras I've had experience with shooting both entry level and pro bodies and can vouch for the ease of use from personal experience. 

Gotta love internet advice!

OP, the 60D isn't a 'pro' camera so to speak, it's a prosumer body if you were to put a name on it. It has the same sensor as the 7D, along with the T3i. Personally, if you're serious about photography you should look at the T3i at the minimum, You'll get additional features with the camera that you'll use down the road... Like wireless flash support built into the camera. You get that with the 60D too, along with a better AF system.


----------



## belial (Feb 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> So out of the people saying that they don't think that the extra dedicated wheel is worth having... (Togalive, belial)
> 
> Neither of them have actually used a camera with a dedicated aperture wheel for a large chunk of time... Wheras I've had experience with shooting both entry level and pro bodies and can vouch for the ease of use from personal experience.
> 
> ...



I think it's worth having. I don't think it's worth making sacrifices and going to the top of the op's budget when he can put the money into glass instead


----------



## daarksun (Feb 11, 2012)

Size is key.  Hold them in your hands and decide.  and AF system does matter.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I would go from the 30D down to a Rebel series body. Yes they have nice features now-a-days, but I would not call it an upgrade going to a Rebel. Also, looking at how long you used your last camera, I would go 60D or 7D simply for the fact you'll get your moneys worth out of it.


----------



## rokvi (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 600D and I am also thinking I should have gone with the 60D


----------



## bazooka (Feb 11, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> I'm not sure I would go from the 30D down to a Rebel series body. Yes they have nice features now-a-days, but I would not call it an upgrade going to a Rebel. Also, looking at how long you used your last camera, I would go 60D or 7D simply for the fact you'll get your moneys worth out of it.



I agree with this.  Going from a 30D to a t3i would seem like a downgrade to me.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to best buy and held both of them, 60D was much like my 30D, t3i was a quality down grade in terms of the body.  I knew that already but needed to feel the difference for my self and not just from what I read. Another thing that started to bug me was the shutter speed 1/4000s of the T3i. My 30D does 1/8000s same as 60D and after reviewing photos such the ones I had taken at the local airshow, noticed plenty of action shots faster then what the Rebel can deliver.  Perhaps if I was a pro I could master the action pan and get some nice back ground motion blur, but I was dealing with jet fighters going 500+ mph and the extra shutter speed really helped me out that day. 

With those things said and the suggestions on this forum, I think I'll purchase the 60D and not the T2i or T3i as previously stated.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 11, 2012)

timphotos said:
			
		

> I went to best buy and held both of them, 60D was much like my 30D, t3i was a quality down grade in terms of the body.  I knew that already but needed to feel the difference for my self and not just from what I read. Another thing that started to bug me was the shutter speed 1/4000s of the T3i. My 30D does 1/8000s same as 60D and after reviewing photos such the ones I had taken at the local airshow, noticed plenty of action shots faster then what the Rebel can deliver.  Perhaps if I was a pro I could master the action pan and get some nice back ground motion blur, but I was dealing with jet fighters going 500+ mph and the extra shutter speed really helped me out that day.
> 
> With those things said and the suggestions on this forum, I think I'll purchase the 60D and not the T2i or T3i as previously stated.



You won't be disappointed, great camera


----------

